# first time fixed gear



## getinthevan (14 Feb 2013)

hi everyone,

i've just ordered my first fixed gear bike, a fuji feather 2012.

i've wanted a fixed gear bike for a while now, after riding bmx for the best part of 8-9 years i decided i was growing out of it and the injuries were getting more frequent.

i broke my ankle quite badly in november, and that was the final straw for my bmx days.

i've been able to walk again for the past 3 weeks now, with a limp, and my physiotherapist told me cycling was a good way to strengthen my ankle, so my question is this...

how much strain does slowing yourself down, or skidding, put on your ankles on a fixed gear bike?

and what advice can you give me in general when it comes to a newbie riding a fixed gear?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Feb 2013)

Absolutely loads in terms of brake less and skidding.

This web forum is the best for fixie stuff.....but be warned they eat their own on there...


www.lfgss.com


----------



## djb1971 (14 Feb 2013)

getinthevan said:


> how much strain does slowing yourself down, or skidding, put on your ankles on a fixed gear bike?



No strain if you use your fingers on brake levers. 

It's also safer.


----------



## getinthevan (14 Feb 2013)

djb1971 said:


> No strain if you use your fingers on brake levers.
> 
> It's also safer.


 
yeah i plan on using a front brake.
is a back brake necessary with a fixed gear bike?


----------



## djb1971 (14 Feb 2013)

I would if I was you. I'm no fashion hipster and have correct brakes on my bikes. 

If I want to stop in a hurry I can using brakes and legs. Your legs will learn To control speed on descents. Just don't try it with a loaded bike on a steep hill or with a silly gear and don't force it. Until you've become used to riding fixed ( which doesn't take too long ) I would rather be safe on the bike and not want to cause any damage to muscles or anything else for that matter. 

Btw, you'll only really remember to stop pedalling at speed once!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (14 Feb 2013)

I would speak to your physio: I _very much doubt_ fixie-skidding was what they had in mind, when they recommended cycling.

46x16 is 75.6 gear inches, which is a tall gear for an experienced, healthy rider and will put considerable strain on their joints. For a novice with a freshly healed ankle I think it is, to put it politely, ill-advised.

At the very least you should flip the wheel over to the freewheel and swap that out for an 18t: it's common practice to have a larger freewheel than the fixed cog anyway.


----------



## jim55 (14 Feb 2013)

as above riding fixed can put a strain on joints ,you obv cant stop pedalling if your foot is a bit sore ,if it was me id run single speed (freewheel down hills and gives u a wee rest )
your gear ratio is not really big on the flat but remember to get up to speed youl prob need to get out of the saddle and stand up on the pedals (away from lights and stuff )and hills are a potential hard slog at the best of times ,get a freewheel


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2013)

be carefull of the ankle is all i can say and yes to 2 brakes


----------



## tyred (15 Feb 2013)

Unless you live somewhere unusually flat or regularly ride in excess of 20mph on the flat, I would definitely drop that gear ratio. 75" is too high for most people.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Feb 2013)

Another vote for 2 brakes, especially with your ankle problem, no point in putting unnecessary strain on it trying to leg brake when you can use two perfectly good proper brakes.

I ran my Fuji Feather 46 x 16 as a commuter. I found this to be fine for riding where I live, (not too hilly unless you want it to be), but although I too broke my ankle years ago I'd also change the gearing in your position until your ankle strengthens up.

The first thing I'd do anyway with the Feather is to get the stock cog and lock ring off as they're cheap $hit TBH, and a decent cog is not expensive.


----------



## 4F (15 Feb 2013)

Another vote for 2 brakes. To be fair I rarely use the rear but on a couple of occassions I have been very thankful that it was an option.


----------



## Old Plodder (15 Feb 2013)

Basically the rear brake is used as a drag brake when going down hills, you're new to fixed, you'll need it, in my opinion.


----------



## rb58 (17 Feb 2013)

fatmac said:


> Basically the rear brake is used as a drag brake when going down hills, you're new to fixed, you'll need it, in my opinion.


For me too. When I first started, the rear brake was helpful moderating cadence on downhills until I got the hang of using my legs. And as my bike has normal road levers having just one make it look 'unbalanced'.


----------



## getinthevan (18 Feb 2013)

The bike came today, tried it at first fixed to see what it was like, but it did put a bit of strain on my ankle.
Running it single speed with both the brakes for the time being. When summer comes round i might flip the wheel and try fixed.

Loving it so far though, i feel a bit stretched forward when I'm holding the drops, but i think that is just because I'm not used to riding a bike like this yet. The frame is 61cm, but I'm 6ft 3 with a 35" inseam so i think the fit is about right.

The gearing doesn't feel to bad if I'm being honest, but then I've not tried any big hills yet!


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2013)

biggs682 said:


> be carefull of the ankle is all i can say and yes to 2 brakes


Definitely two brakes. Ive not long went fixed myself and now I am getting used to fix and with it being flat round here, I am starting to favour just the front but I'm glad to have the rear still there


----------



## derrick (25 Feb 2013)

Been on the fixie since september, just love it, have front and rear brakes, good luck with yours.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2013)

Another one with two brakes on his fixed here, as others have said the gearing is a bit high, I run 44x18 on mine, 65 inch gear.


----------



## derrick (25 Feb 2013)

I'am running 48x 14 now, still playing around with that though, i think i have it right for my commutting.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2013)

derrick said:


> I'am running 48x 14 now, still playing around with that though, i think i have it right for my commutting.


 
Thats a huge gear, is it totally flat round by you?


----------



## derrick (25 Feb 2013)

dave r said:


> Thats a huge gear, is it totally flat round by you?


Yes pretty flat route there are a couple of small bumps, have tried a 17, 15, 13, tooth on the back am now on a 14, the seventeen i just seem to be spinning to much, will see how it goes when the other half gets back on her bike, was going to have a few runs on the fixie with her, that way she should keep up.


----------



## ayceejay (25 Feb 2013)

After I fractured my pelvis and was in the rehabilitation stage I needed to regain my strength and my confidence, balancing and stopping suddenly were the biggest obstacles or worries. I have always ridden fixed for at least part of the season so I spent some weeks with my fixed bike fixed to a trainer and this proved to be a success: can I suggest that you do the same thereby bypassing the thing that rightly worries you while building up strength and flexibility.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (25 Feb 2013)

derrick said:


> ...the seventeen i just seem to be spinning to much...


 
Spin to win!

One of the reasons racers switch to fixed in the Winter, is to up their cadence; it's also more mechanically efficient and easier on your knees.


----------



## derrick (26 Feb 2013)

ayceejay said:


> After I fractured my pelvis and was in the rehabilitation stage I needed to regain my strength and my confidence, balancing and stopping suddenly were the biggest obstacles or worries. I have always ridden fixed for at least part of the season so I spent some weeks with my fixed bike fixed to a trainer and this proved to be a success: can I suggest that you do the same thereby bypassing the thing that rightly worries you while building up strength and flexibility.


It's more fun on the rollers.


----------



## getinthevan (21 Mar 2013)

Just a quick update if anyone is interested/bothered.
Been riding the bike for about 6 weeks now, and I'm a lot more confident on it, also my ankle is about 90% now, which is good!
I found myself never ever using the rear brake, so I've took it off. I've learnt to control most of my speed using my legs, I hardly use the front brake tbh, unless i need to stop quicker. Don't worry though, I'm not stupid enough to take that one off!
I didn't like the bars much, so I've cut the drops off and flipped them into bullhorns. (no point buying a set when i can make my own with what I've got!)
The bike feels really comfortable to ride now.
Oh and i took advantage of a but of snow a few days ago and learnt how to skid stop in it. i can almost do it in the saddle now, but not quite there yet! 

I'll post a pic of the bike later on


----------



## 4F (21 Mar 2013)

getinthevan said:


> Just a quick update if anyone is interested/bothered.
> Been riding the bike for about 6 weeks now, and I'm a lot more confident on it, also my ankle is about 90% now, which is good!
> I found myself never ever using the rear brake, so I've took it off. I've learnt to control most of my speed using my legs, I hardly use the front brake tbh, unless i need to stop quicker. Don't worry though, I'm not stupid enough to take that one off!
> I didn't like the bars much, so I've cut the drops off and flipped them into bullhorns. (no point buying a set when i can make my own with what I've got!)
> ...


 
I have only used my rear brake a couple of times in the 5 years I have been riding fixed but boy was I pleased it was there to use.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2013)

4F said:


> I have only used my rear brake a couple of times in the 5 years I have been riding fixed but boy was I pleased it was there to use.


 
I actually STILL wear out rear rims on my fixed. Been through 3 sets (replace front too). I find having 3 brakes helps - this commuting in Manchester's subburbs - lots of brakes essential.


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2013)

I like the bull horns on mine, perfect for commuting.


----------



## getinthevan (22 Mar 2013)

heres the bike.
bars cut into bulls with new tape, and an ass saver on the back of the saddle.


----------



## Boris Bajic (22 Mar 2013)

getinthevan said:


> I found myself never ever using the rear brake, *so I've took it off*. I've learnt to control most of my speed using my legs, I hardly use the front brake tbh, unless i need to stop quicker. Don't worry though, I'm not stupid enough to take that one off!
> I didn't like the bars much, so I've cut the drops off and flipped them into bullhorns. (no point buying a set when i can make my own with what I've got!)
> The bike feels really comfortable to ride now.
> 
> I'll post a pic of the bike later on


 
I built my fixie without a rear brake some years ago and within a week had put it back on. If you do any faster descents (30mph+ feels pretty fast fixed), then it is not a bad idea to have two brakes.

I rarely use my rear, but on a fast descent it's noce to know it's there. My gearing changes, but is in the 65-69" area, which means descending at 33-35mph is realistic. At those speeds it is nice to have that extra bit of retardation when you feel the need.

As to home-made bullhorns, I did the same thing. They are OK, but I do think it was a better ride before I took a hacksaw to them.

Keep enjoying the bike!


----------

